

Neckband used in "telepathic" chat - mhb
http://technology.newscientist.com/article/dn13449-nervetapping-neckband-allows-telepathic-chat.html

======
eusman
this neck technology was invented by russians and used in army at least the
past 15 years to replace microphones in communications

~~~
mhb
That seems awfully unlikely.

